# Can a 3 month old baby talk? Is that crazy?



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

So my ds just turned 3 months old a few days ago, and I am SURE he is saying words, but everyone thinks I'm craaaaazy. For 2 weeks he has been saying "Hello", what I always say to him when he wakes up, when I pick him up, etc. He says it clearly, and he ONLY says it when I have been out of his sight for a few moments and come back. Now this week he has started saying "um um um" as he drinks his bottle (don't freak out, the bottle has breast milk in it :smile. He only says it when he is drinking, and when I am giving him his bottle I always say "Yum yum yum". AND today he started saying "I do I do, I do I do". I always look into his eyes and say "I love you, I do I do". And now when I say it he is looking back at me and saying "I do I do" back at me. 
Is this even a real thing that can happen?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

3-4 month olds often get a set of sounds with consonants in them they start using. By like 4-6m they often try and copy what they hear (the sounds and rhythms are more like the child's native language and more like the parents use), sounds like yours is a touch early and is good at it. There's no telling if this will turn into early talking or other profoundly gifted traits, might just be something basic he's good at right now. Often babies that are going to be advanced also do social stuff like eye contact and smiling very early and are extra alert for their age.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

When my daughter said "boobay" pointing straight at a blueberry, and "maymay" for her doll at barely 8 months, I realized she had been saying things for at least a month without my recognizing it.

I *doubt* that what you are hearing it is a true word, but my experience has proven to me that just because we think something and maybe have good reason to doesn't mean it's true.

So, I would say "hello" back, just in case  If it isn't a word now, it sure will be!


----------



## healthystuff (Oct 3, 2014)

They said that "kids are great imitator". They adapt sounds, expressions, and etc from us (parents) and those people that surrounds them when they grow up. If your kid is saying those things to you even at the early age. It is very possible but it does not mean your baby can pronounce it very clearly and understand its meaning since he is very young. 

I can see that your kid will grow up very intelligent and observant person. :nerd:


----------



## kaspina (Sep 29, 2014)

My 9months baby is shouting ma, ma very clearly I understood its easy pronounce ma but he speaks clear. so its different to each other kids.


----------



## qsaoyueshs (Oct 11, 2014)

My 9months baby is shouting ma, ma very clearly I understood its easy pronounce ma but he speaks clear. so its different to each other kids.


----------



## starsunmoon (Oct 11, 2014)

When my GD was 3-4 mths, she would repeat words or sounds. But then at 5-6 mths, I can't barley get her to say anything !! She mumbles sentaces, but nothing that is s word


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I swear my 4 month old coos something that sounds like " I love you" and "hi".


----------



## lydiearr (Nov 30, 2013)

DD2 started saying words at 4 months old. 'Dad ad ad ad', then about a week later 'Nan an an an', then a week or two later 'Mum um um um'. Every day, all day lol.


----------



## whiimsical (Oct 26, 2014)

My 3 month old's hunger cry sounds exactly like "HUN-GIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! HUN-GIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!"

Think I've got it recorded on my phone. It's adorbs!:grin:


----------



## MeltCandy88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Such a heartwarming thread! I think babies can talk at this age. After all, they can master sign language which seems to me far more difficult. So congratulations!


----------

